# should I link to cafepress via their affiliate program for things I don't sell?



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I started a new site a couple of months ago, and the sales have been terrible. I get a decent amount of traffic, but hardly any sales.

I make custom shirts for people with their name in Sign Language.

I have sold very few. I'm wondering if people come to my site looking for pre-made Sign Language Shirts and leave when they see I don't have them.

I was thinking of linking to CafePress with an exit pop-up telling them they can get Graphic Shirts there.

I don't really want to send my customers to CafePress, but I guess they aren't my customers if they don't buy anything.

I have already been approved as a CafePress affiliate through Commission Junction.

Any opinions?

Thanks,

Dennis Graves


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Do you link to CafePress from your site?*

You should do some more reasearch as to how people are getting to your website. 

Do you have google analytics installed? Use that along with google's webmaster tools and it will help you understand how people are landing on your website. What search terms they are using or what link they clicked on to get there. 

Your website also looks pretty ammatuer, which can easily turn customers off. they want to know that a professional built the website that they are putting their Credit Card info into. 

Also, is there any market for custom sign language name shirts? Who's your target audience? Is your website playing to them? 

The internet does not work in the way of "if you build it they will come" there is a LOT more to it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Do you link to CafePress from your site?*



> I was thinking of linking to CafePress with an exit pop-up telling them they can get Graphic Shirts there.


I don't think a pop-up anything is a good idea, but linking to CafePress via their affiliate program can generate income if the traffic is looking to buy ready made t-shirt designs.



> I don't really want to send my customers to CafePress, but I guess they aren't my customers if they don't buy anything.


I'm generally not a fan of ads on sites that are ecommerce sites (or lead generation sites like for custom printing), but it could be worth a test to see if the traffic converts to sales.


----------

